
Docker Stacks and Distributed Application Bundles - degio
https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/experimental/docker-stacks-and-bundles.md
======
andrewstuart2
I've been using Kubernetes in a ci/test-level capacity (no clearance for prd
yet) for about 6 months, and as far as I can tell this doesn't really add
anything that you couldn't already achieve pretty easily with Kubernetes, and
probably multiple other orchestration platforms. After all, they're all trying
to achieve the same goals using the same low-level tech stack.

That said, I think this is going to be a significant contender against
existing orchestration platforms, simply because the process and tools will be
very familiar, and likely already installed on machines everywhere, only an
upgrade away.

To be honest, I hope I don't see another new orchestration platform for a
while. If I do, I'm probably going to ignore it unless it's obviously orders-
of-magnitude better. There are already a dozen to choose from, and I still
can't articulate the differences easily.

